# Sticky  Indoor Facilities Throughout Michigan



## Fulldrw

MSteven said:


> Unfortunately, Norm has closed North Woods Archery.
> 
> It's a real shame too, he's such a nice guy.
> 
> This leaves us with no place local to shoot indoors this winter, and me with a spanking new Martin Pantera just begging to be shot.
> 
> Mark


What!? Now that stinks! I just found that place this summer and thought it was awesome! Thats bad news, I thought that I had a future spot shooting home there! I guess Jays Gaylord will now get the Mathews dealership.


----------



## RF2316

carp_assasin said:


> great place, great people!!! Best indoor range I've ever shot.
> 
> Ben


 
Where? What City?


----------



## bownutty

Located in the "UP"

Straight Line Archery
308 Cleveland 
Ishpeming, MI
(906)486-6845

Both indoor and outdoor ranges per season.

Check us out!
http://straightlinearchery.com/


----------



## carp_assasin

RF2316 said:


> Where? What City?


Archer's Escape in stockbridge.

Ben


----------



## malainse

Grand Valley Sporting Goods 
6387 Lake Michigan Dr 
Allendale, Mi 49401


----------



## bownutty

So, I believe this should be a sticky!!


----------



## WhiteBuffalo

Used to hunt the Mead Paper property in Republic on the south side of the Michagamee river. Bought supplies in Ishpeming. Loved the area and it is beautiful country. 



bownutty said:


> So, I believe this should be a sticky!!


----------



## twohand

Outdoorsmen pro shop
Jenison Michigan
0-35 yrds. Indoor


----------



## hedaman

Another new one thats gonna be opening sometime in april of this year will be in Redford Michigan.
More info will be posted as it comes closer to opening.


----------



## bownutty

An update on Straight Line Archery in the "UP" It looks likle an expansion is going to happen in the spring. Adding additional shooting lanes and an increase in the retail side of the shop. Master Coach Randall Welling is now on staff and soon be doing on line coaching off of the web site.


----------



## motcityman

hedaman said:


> Another new one thats gonna be opening sometime in april of this year will be in Redford Michigan.
> More info will be posted as it comes closer to opening.


I wrote to the gent and this is what I got back.. Sounds good to me !!!
Hello Mark,

Thanks for your interest in Capitol Archery. As of next week I take sole posession of the building located in Redford Twp. We plan to get this up and running as fast as possible without taking any shortcuts in a quality shooting atmosphere. My wife and I are taking this journey together based on a few reasons, one being my passion of archery, two there is not any place within an hour of here where you can open shoot, join leagues and have weekly trophy shoots without high membership costs. I have taken extra steps in ensuring there are not any hidden costs for membership, insurance etc. 
We will be a licensed retailer and will stock very little upon opening but, will build (hopefully rapidly) as we go. Target sales and arrow sales will be my first things on the retail side of this business. We are hoping within the year to have a full pro shop as there is plenty of room in our new building.
I have also requested to work with the township of Redford to run a summer program for youth and beginner archers. Beginning in the fall with the new school year we will also offer ASAP (After School Archery Program) for grades 4-12.
Leagues will be offered 5 nights a week with a Trophy Fun Shoot every Sunday at 2:00 Our goal is to have our first Trophy Shoot no later than April 15th but, are shooting for April 1st. We will have league sign ups available at these shoots and leagues will start in May. These will be full 30 target 3D course with shots from 6 yards to 35 yards. First league sessions will be an 8 week league to get in time with other establishments, hunting seasons and holidays. Leagues will be 12 weeks afterwards.
The costs for league shooters will be $10 weekly with a beginning $5 administration fee for scorekeeping/standings and averages. Trophy shoots wil be $15 for adults and $12 for youth shooters. Trophies will be determined by number of shooters present and after leagues are in full swing which class you shoot in. 
I hope I answered some of your questions please feel free to contact me with any others you may have. This is a passion before profit range and in hopes that everyone that attends will want to keep coming back.


----------



## Digger Henley

We need an indoor place in the Detroit area! I have shot at the Livonia, and Romulus outdoor ranges. Rom. is free.


----------



## chambers

i dont know if anyone has said this one: bass pro shop. 
*Great Lakes Crossing
Auburn Hills, MI 48326 
Phone: 248-209-4200*

3d course, call for more details.


----------



## Digger Henley

Any more word on the Redford Archery Shop?


----------



## hedaman

*I've seen that Adams Archery has been mentioned in here before so I guess some of you know already that they are going to have there annual 3D shoot.*
* For those that don't know , well let me tell ya it's going to be held on the 28th and 29th of July and they will have food and refreshments like they did last year.*
* They will also have door prizes and other prizes for first , second and third place winners of the shoot.*
* They are located at 7730 Willow Rd. in Milan , Mi. for more information please call ( 734 ) - 461 - 0266 and check out their web site at ( www.adamsarchery.com ).*
* They do have a great outdoor / indoor range and of course they offer leauges though out the year.*


----------



## russell'sjake

Huron Pointe Sportsmans Assn. and Perch Point Sportsmans Assn. both have indoor paper and 3-D and both have outdoor 3-D. H.P. is at 28mile and Gratiot and P.P. is at 28mi (Misner) and Palms. Both open to the public.


----------



## WalleyeHunter811

Archers Archery
Poseyville Rd
Midland Mi
1(989)832-1672
Mathews Dealer and Dart Target System
Great bunch of guys and great bowtech
full range of gear and has league shoots all year round


----------



## michigandeerslayer

Grouse Hunter said:


> Full quiver is making a huge indoor facility.


Where is this going to be located?


----------



## hedaman

*Adams Archery is having there annual 3D Trophy Shoot on the 28th and 29th of this month.*


----------



## bowhuntordie

Dounle Action at 13 & Dequinder closed thier archery range for good  But MJC as mentioned before is a decent one.


----------



## crazy4huntin'

Where is the closest indoor range and bow tech shop to Lansing?


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Hesperia Sport Shop has an indoor Dart league that runs most of the winter. I shoot both leagues and is alot of fun...check them out....Jim will be glad to help you in setting up league times or any of your archery needs.

http://www.hesperiasportshop.com/


----------



## InTheRiver

Vans in whitmore lake has a indoor range


----------



## Floxter

Detroit Archers, located in West Bloomfield. 35yrd indoor Range. 3D leagues, spots league, barebow league, fun league, open shooting. Recently held the state indoor championship and Tri-County NFAA shoots. For complete schedule, photos, and more info use www.detroitarchers.com or (248) 363-6049.


----------



## bowhuntr81

Outdoors Plus 3D Indoor Archery
1460 W. Oliver St in Owosso Michigan.
Hors before bow season: Sat and Sun from 8am-8pm, Mon-Fri 5pm-8pm
$8.00/round call for group appointments 989 723 2554

JUST OPENED, I haven't even been there to check it out yet, not sure if anyone else is in the area. The ad I am looking at in the local paper says "Indoor 3D range, 30+ Rinehart targets, Shots up to 40 yards, Elevated shooting scenarios, Family rates available, Ask about winter leagues starting Jan 2008"

I'm pretty excited to have something cloe by...now to just get there and actually check it out. Photos look good in the ad


----------



## wackmaster

ThePro said:


> Well kent arms has a nice indoor set up. W/ ranges up to 29 yd shots. Plus techno-hunt. And west walker sportsmans club has indoor 20yd target max. Outdoor bag to 50yds. and a sweet 3d course. w/ all rinehart targets.


Kent Arms on Chicago Drive?? I did not know they had a indoor range?? Is it behind the store? I will have to check that out! I work at Michigan Turkey Producers just down the road from there.


----------



## bowhuntr81

bowhuntr81 said:


> Outdoors Plus 3D Indoor Archery
> 1460 W. Oliver St in Owosso Michigan.
> Hors before bow season: Sat and Sun from 8am-8pm, Mon-Fri 5pm-8pm
> $8.00/round call for group appointments 989 723 2554
> 
> JUST OPENED, I haven't even been there to check it out yet, not sure if anyone else is in the area. The ad I am looking at in the local paper says "Indoor 3D range, 30+ Rinehart targets, Shots up to 40 yards, Elevated shooting scenarios, Family rates available, Ask about winter leagues starting Jan 2008"
> 
> I'm pretty excited to have something close by...now to just get there and actually check it out. Photos look good in the ad



Just shot at this place tonight and enjoyed myself thoroughly. This is the first 3D course I've shot at and I found it both challenging and fun. If your in the Owosso area and your looking for an indoor this is the place to be!


----------



## jbrand

Arrowhead Archery
(517) 663-6422
2252 S Waverly Rd, Eaton Rapids, MI 

Great place, indoor, and outdoor ranges, plus they have a 3d video shoot too


----------



## ThePro

wackmaster said:


> Kent Arms on Chicago Drive?? I did not know they had a indoor range?? Is it behind the store? I will have to check that out! I work at Michigan Turkey Producers just down the road from there.


no its in the basement next to there 3d dart video.


----------



## MIman13

Does anyone know of any leagues or ranges that are open throughout the winter in the muskegon area?​


----------



## BuickBoy

All Seasons Archery, Watervliet - www.allseasonsarchery.com


----------



## Krackerracing

JC archery
located at:
4700 Shepper Road 
Stockbridge, MI 49285
Phone:517-851-7407


----------



## Melthuselah

Lansing --Capitol Area Sportsmans League---Private but leagues open to public

Morrice--Guns and Bows--Public--Leagues evenings and open shooting during store hours

Durand--Durand Sportmens Assoc.---14 Target Field and Hunter--Open Thursday eve. and Sat 10--2--Private

Flint --Flint Bowmen---Private--Indoor Leagues-- Outdoor Field archery and 3D ---Indoor and Outdoor leagues open to public. www.flintbowmen.com


----------



## Bullrider115

We are now open in Redford. 

3D leagues start Jan 8th at 7p.m. and Jan 10th at 7p.m. Both leagues run 12 weeks. A spot league will be starting on Jan 11th at 7p.m.

Please call for more info. 313.794.2776


----------



## Camo Boy

The Dundee Sportsmans Club
2300 N. Plank Rd.
Dundee, MI.
734-529-3581

Outdoor 3D range and 20 yard indoor range
January 7th the spots laegue starts
Call for more info.


----------



## back40

Greenville MI/ Hilltop Sports (Public)- Paper Targets $5.00/hr


----------



## gplant

Full Quiver is a World Class facility! 48 yard shooting.I believe 45 new 3D targets plus bags. Day care for the kids,Snacks,Pro Shop in the works,Big screen TV'S ETC,ETC.The best place I have ever shot.Debbie and her crew do it right!!! I shoot a leauge there and it is full of great people! Being only a few miles from home I feel blessed to have such a nice place to shoot.


----------



## swamptromper

Sheesh something for us folks over here. 

Outdoor Fanatics
M-40 and 121st (just north of Allegan)
Nice indoor range w/hay bales and 3D
They even have a platform for elevated practice.
I believe its about 40 yards long??
Pro shop + Mathews
1-269-686-8117
Open 7 days


----------



## WALLEYEANGLER

Hands down the best indoor 3d range in the state!!! www.fullquiverandmore.com check out the pictures. Located in Goodells


----------



## Northern-Lights

WhiteBuffalo said:


> ...we could come up with a list for Archers on this forum who would like to know different places they can shoot indoors throughout the winter. They could be open to the public or clubs in the area which welcome the public to shoot.
> 
> This will also help support the people who own or manage these facilities and perhaps help keep them around for our enjoyment.
> .....
> These are a few I have shot at over the past couple of years. I am sure there are many more like this throughout the state which amny people are not aware of.
> 
> Thanks for your input!



Escanaba has two areas. The Escanaba Civic center has open shooting on Tuesday evening. Also, the Great Lakes Sportsmans Club will allow you to shoot (once without being a member). They have shooting on Wednesday and Thursday evenings. They also have an outdoor range you can shoot in the summer.

Gwinn (between Escanaba and Marquette) has open shooting in the Gwinn Club house daily. Monday evenings are used by the Buckskin Bowman club during the 3D shoots....(open to anyone) and Thursday (I believe) is the target archers. But the rest of the time it's fopen for shooting.


----------



## pdkpotocki

What happen to Archer's Escape in stockbridge When i was down state a couple of weeks ago i talked to a friend of mine and he said terry closed it down.


----------



## deerhunter84

I have not been to any of these but here are a few in the metro Grand Rapids area.

Archery Unlimited Pro Shop
616-235-0145
824 Lake Michigan Dr NW
Grand Rapids, MI 49504
Paper only $5/$8 1/2 hour and 1 hour

Al & Bob's Sports Inc.
616-245-9156 
3100 S Division Av
Grand Rapids, MI 49548
Paper $3/$5 1/2 hour and 1 hour

Grand Valley Sporting Goods
616-895-6592
6387 Lake Michigan Dr.
Allendale, MI 49401
Paper $6
3D $8
NO TIME LIMIT


----------



## baldman

Gauthiers archery in traverse city, great 3d dart system, nice guys who operate it as well


----------



## catfish JR

i seen someone posted all seasons in watervilet they just closed up.it stinks cause me and my buddys liked to shoot techno hunt out their.Not really any other places around here.


----------



## BuickBoy

catfish JR said:


> i seen someone posted all seasons in watervilet they just closed up.it stinks cause me and my buddys liked to shoot techno hunt out their.Not really any other places around here.


wrong! Randall's just three miles from all seasons has it!


----------



## catfish JR

i know they are their but dont have techno hunt they have the old dart system


----------



## Fishnnut

My brothers did the framing in this store on the east side for trade for bow equipment. he even suggested stairs for elavated shots. 
When it came to get something from him he offered them a set of arrows.
2 guys 2 days of work for a set of arrows. :rant:

I live right around the corner and will never buy anything from him again. 
MJC = no integrity honesty, etc.:rant:


----------



## Fur and Feathers

I recently found this new indoor 3-d range in Flint! their website is www.compassoutdoors.org


----------



## sbooy42

We gotta new one in Traverse City..
called Zeroed In.. 
Very nice place
40 yard shots and soon to be added is an elevated shooting area
They also have the Dart video system


----------



## editor

love the place.



carp_assasin said:


> great place, great people!!! Best indoor range I've ever shot.
> 
> Ben


----------



## cityslicker

Perch Point Conservation Club
7930 Meisner Road (28 Mile and Palms)
Will be open on Sundays from noon to 5 p.m. August 17 thru September 28
60 X 120 Pole Barn with 10 foot elevated stations
5 dollars to shoot at Block targets


----------



## Alpha

compass outdoors in flint

3 d targets-8
5 bag targets
unlimited paper targets

compassoutdoors.org


----------



## autumnlovr

I just found out an old friend I haven't seen in years is opening a range in Burton (near Flint). I'm going to have to go and check it out!

Advance Ranges Inc. 
www.advanceranges.com
1096 N. Center Road
Burton, MI 48509
810-715-2000

From reading their website, the overall Grand Opening is Nov. 1-2, 2008. It looks like you can buy a membership for unlimitied shooting, or pay as you go.

They're planning on:
Automated Pistol Range-11 lanes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Indoor 3-D Archery Range
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Air Rifle Range-12 lanes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
4000 Square Foot Pro Shop
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
TRAINING: Pistol and Archery
CCW CLASSES
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Members Lounge
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Future Tactical Rifle Range
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The 3D Archery Range is supposed to be open already.*
*********************************************
Pop-up 3-D archery is a fast paced fun event designed to simulate hunting situations. 
It is exciting to watch and even more exciting to shoot! 
Be warned however, Pop-up 3-D is very addictive and you may well develop an adrenaline dependency 
which can only be satisfied with more pop-up shooting.
The indoor 3-D range will be 50x120 with 22 foot ceilings to allow elevated shooting from platforms. 
The range will consist of 11-automated targets that are controlled by a computer. 
The range will look and feel like being outdoors, with dirt, trees, shrubs, rocks and realistic sounds.
***********************************************

*The pistol range is scheduled to open this weekend Oct. 25. 2008*
**********************************************
All calibers of pistols can be utilized on the range up to .44 Cal. 
The pistol range will be 50 X 75. 
The range will have 7-automated target lanes with a 20-foot of firing line 
without shooting stations to allow for lateral movement during tactical pistol shooting. 
A safety range officer will be present at all times when range is in operation
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The pistol range can be controlled by the master control booth or by each shooting station. 
The range will have the latest ventilation system with HEPA filters to protect the customers 
and employees from lead dust. 
Weekly cleaning and testing will be conducted for lead and other metal particles.
Several types of leagues will be formed, bulls-eye, practical, bowling pin and tactical 
Local, state and national tournaments will be hosted at the range.

**********************************************


----------



## hazenlong

if anyone is in the detroit area (westside) capital archery in redford is fairly new, they have a 20 shot course if i remember correct. i went with a buddy of mine before this last season and we enjoyed it.


----------



## kingfishcam

hazenlong said:


> if anyone is in the detroit area (westside) capital archery in redford is fairly new, they have a 20 shot course if i remember correct. i went with a buddy of mine before this last season and we enjoyed it.


30 shots, and now there is elevated shots out to 37 yards.


----------



## unregistered55

I met a gentleman on a plane ride to Vegas a year or so ago who owned "Outback Archery" in Athens, MI, south of Battle Creek. The offered video/techno indoors, as well as a 20 yard practice range. I am not sure if they are still in business or offering these so you will want to call first. Here is their info: 

Outback Archery
3477 M Dr S
Athens, MI 49011
(269) 729-5056


----------



## shagz321

near flint in byron we just opened a new indoor 3d and techno range called archery addiction, nice pace but we have all prices set except are yearly, any help on what other places charge


----------



## hunting fool

long range archery 

twin lake mi

4856 holton road

231-828-6641

www.longrangearchery.com


----------



## desozapeaterr

Hi, Friensds 
I am Peaterr I read your entire post it is Full Quiver is a World Class facility! 48 yard shooting.I believe 45 new 3D targets plus bags. Day care for the kids,Snacks,Pro Shop in the works,Big screen TV'S ETC,ETC.The best place I have ever shot.Debbie and her crew do it right.


----------



## AshleyTurner

I have taken extra steps in ensuring there are not any hidden costs for membership, insurance etc. 
We will be a licensed retailer and will stock very little upon opening but, will build (hopefully rapidly) as we go. Target sales and arrow sales will be my first things on the retail side of this business. We are hoping within the year to have a full pro shop as there is plenty of room in our new building.


----------



## smokeyDan

You might drop a line to the NFAA. They can send a list of associations and ranges which have been inspected and registered with them.


----------



## 3fingervic

Raf said:


> double action-13 mile and dequindre


I don't think you can shoot your bow at Double action.


----------



## freshmeat

Bullrider115 said:


> We are now open in Redford.
> 
> 3D leagues start Jan 8th at 7p.m. and Jan 10th at 7p.m. Both leagues run 12 weeks. A spot league will be starting on Jan 11th at 7p.m.
> 
> Please call for more info. 313.794.2776





hazenlong said:


> if anyone is in the detroit area (westside) capital archery in redford is fairly new, they have a 20 shot course if i remember correct. i went with a buddy of mine before this last season and we enjoyed it.


 
I just went up to Capitol archery and they looked closed...as in out of business. Their website is gone, too.

Does anyone know differently?


----------



## Rugged Cross Outdoors

They just opened a new one in the Greenville area. I will get the info and post it soon.


----------



## bownutty

New and improved location! Much larger indoor range!

Straight Line Archery
1705 Ash St
Ishpeming, MI 49849
906-486-6845

Moved from-

Straight Line Archery
308 Cleveland 
Ishpeming, MI
(906)486-6845

Both indoor and outdoor ranges per season.

Check us out!
http://straightlinearchery.com/ 


Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Indoor Facilities Throughout Michigan - Page 2 - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=167663&page=2#ixzz1Jqa5XpAm


----------



## 12970

No one mentioned the Range at Michigan State University the Demmer Center on Jolly Road south end of the university campus west of Hagadorn.

They have an outdoor 3D Range weather permitting. 

Probably gets busy on the weekends especially Saturdays. They have instructor for those looking to get youth and adults started but might be best to contact them in advance to set something up. They have recurves, compound bows & arrows you can use epsecially youth set ups. 

There is a fee for using the range but it is nice place and has 20 yard set up for indoor.

http://www.demmercenter.msu.edu/

Phone Number is 517 884 0550

I have been there with a boy scout troop as well as taking a nephew there to shoot. 

Just another place to shoot for those that are looking for a place.

Newaygo1


----------



## AnointedArcher

The Anointed Archers of Greenville are opening a new indoor 3D range this Friday 4/22. Right now we only have 25 targets but hopefully in the next month we will have 30 targets. 

We have 10 shooting stations, 5 floor level shots and 5 raised platform shots. You shot 3 arrows from each station for a total of 30 shots. It will be $7 dollars for the first round and $5 dollars for every round you want to shoot after that.

For now our hours will be Fridays 5:00pm to 10:00pm, Saturdays 9:00am to 5pm, if you have 10 or more shooters you can call and reserve time during any day of the week.

We are located in the old Meijer's building north of town off of M91, the street address is 1220 N. Lafayette Street Greenville, Mi 48838.

Come check it out and let us know what you think! 
__________________



Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: 3d range near Holland, GrandRapids? - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=376240#ixzz1KYicFzWe


----------



## STG8008

BuickBoy said:


> wrong! Randall's just three miles from all seasons has it!


FYI, Randalls has closed its doors.


----------



## canuk2

Shooters just reopened in Grawn. Indoor gun and archery ranges.


----------



## djc1285

Anyone mention Van's Archery yet?
Van's is located near whitmore lake.


----------



## gryfox00

Midthumb Bowmen has a 35 yrd indoor range. We run indoor spot leaues, 450 has just started. We have indoor 3d starting in January on Thursdays. Also our Outdoor 3d leagues start in January on Sundays. See the thread Midthumb upcoming leagues.
See us on Facebook search (midthumb bowmen)
2080 Stimson Rd Brown City Mich


----------



## outside4me

Here's a real nice place in the fenton area , great people .

http://landolakesbowmen.com/


----------



## cbush314

Here in Kalamazoo there is a great place to go. Kruziengaz Archery on M-43 is a great place. They are one of the largest Mathews retailer in southwest Michigan. They are really great people and are competitive in price. They have an indoor range up to 23 yards, as well as indoor 3d leagues in the winter. A LOT OF FUN!


----------



## Kill-N-Things

Backwoods Bargain Outfitters in Battle Creek. 
Now in Bedford (m-37) just north of town. 
Great new place. 20 yd shot, 10 lanes, paper targets or some 3D. Good rates and friendly atmosphere. Varoius leagues start in january but open shoot anytime.


----------



## Copper15

There is going to be a new public archery range in the Rockford, MI in front of the dump. Indoor heated range and outdoor 80 meter range. Funded in part by the dnr, Easton, and donations.:woohoo1:


----------



## Sue Tabor

Compounds & Crossbows in Lansing - W. Saginaw Hwy. - in front of Menards. 517 622-1300 website: www.compoundsandcrossbows.com Awesome Indoor range including 3D shooting.


----------



## twodogsphil

Sundays -- 12-3pm Archery Open Shooting RG#2

Tuesdays -- 10am-2pm Archery, Indoor League RG#2

Wednesdays -- 6:30-11pm Archery, Indoor League RG#2

Thursdays -- 7-9pm Junior Archery RG#2 

Fridays -- 6:30-9pm Archery, Indoor League RG#2

Saturdays -- 1-3:30pm Basic Junior Archery RG#2


RANGE FEES Effective January 11, 2012
MEMBER $ 4.00
NONMEMBER $ 7.00 
JUNIOR $ 2.00

Please contact Tim Loynes @ (248) 773-9650 for Archery information.

http://www.multilakes.com/


----------



## Copper15

Copper15 said:


> There is going to be a new public archery range in the Rockford, MI in front of the dump. Indoor heated range and outdoor 80 meter range. Funded in part by the dnr, Easton, and donations.:woohoo1:


Here is the link to this place's website. I think the building is done but not officially open yet.

http://wmarchery.org/category/general-info/


----------



## Hunterpionk

There is an indoor 3D range in Marysville,Mi. It's located at 2301 gratiot Blvd, Marysville, mi 48040. Check them out on Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## d_rek

Hunterpionk said:


> There is an indoor 3D range in Marysville,Mi. It's located at 2301 gratiot Blvd, Marysville, mi 48040. Check them out on Facebook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


The name of the place is Hunters, Anglers & Archers. Nice little shop, convenient for me. Otherwise I have to go down to MJC in clinton township or hit it up on my way home from work. 

They have a nice 40 yard 3d target range. $10 for all you can shoot. I was in there on the 11th and they said they were going to have a 3D league starting after hunting season in the winter. 

They have all your basics as far as archery gear/supplies in the shop area, and can order something if they don't stock it.


----------

